# Reports of deadline deals swirl Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> By Paul Coro azcentral sports Mon Feb 11, 2013 7:46 AM
> 
> Lack of participation in NBA All-Star weekend will not mean a lack of business for the Suns, whose playoff standing will leave them open to trade speculation and interest.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...-deadline-deals-swirl-about-phoenix-suns.html


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Nooooo not al


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Getting him makes no sense.

Confused with what this regime wants to do lol.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea not sure why Suns are targeting players who will potentially keep them from getting a high pick. This team needs to bottom out, preferably during strong draft classes.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Typical Suns. No real plan or end-game scenario. They are making moves to placate the fan base that way they don't lose what little revenue they are making under Sarver.

They refuse to let the team bottom out because Sarver can't stand to think about losing money. Which is fine and understandable but not the way you run a sports franchise. Staying mediocre is a death sentence and in the end will cost him much more money than if he accepts a couple losing seasons to make a stronger push towards playoffs/contention later.

And yes this is all easier said than done.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Good, about time they got rid of a fan favorite. They haven't crapped on the fans in a few weeks.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Really Suns? <Scratchin' my head>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

aperbag:


We've slowly but surely become the worst franchise cuz of our owner and management - 3 yrs removed from WCF appearance too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL

from a Chad Ford chat




> Jeff (Utah)
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Suns might be interested in Al Jefferson? Is he really a better fit than Gortat?
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> aperbag:
> 
> 
> We've slowly but surely become the worst franchise cuz of our owner and management - 3 yrs removed from WCF appearance too.


And it's not due to injuries or retirement or salary either!


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

wouldnt mind getting shumpert for dudley lol, and no to the rest of those trades.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Good, about time they got rid of a fan favorite. They haven't crapped on the fans in a few weeks.


That's about right, actually.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

We just traded for marcus morris lol per wojo


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meaningless deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Suns are not expected to participate in any major deals, sources said.


@SpearsNBAYahoo


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

> Suns, some NBA officials contend, are top cinders for Smith. Gortat, Dudley and 1st rounder being discussed. @Gery Woelfel


hmmm... So.... we are going to trade away our draft picks AND bottom out? Do they no know what bottoming out means?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambo keeps shooting it down. 

If it's a protected pick down the line or one they may never see that turns into a 2 go for it. Or one of our worst ones owned from another team.


----------

